# I-Carver Damaged Spindle Board



## Upliftingone (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi I found out why my General International 40-915 XM1 I-Carver spindle motor had no torque and speed. Took the motor to a motor rewind shop and it checks out fine for continuity. Removed the black plastic cover behind the carriage and found burn (Blackening)evidence. So I took the Spindle Motor Circuit Board to a electronics shop and they said there is a missing diode or something in the lower right hand corner. Ten bucks to solder a new diode or something back in place. But would anyone know what that would be? Or could someone out there with a 40-915 I-Carver please take the back cover off of there carriage and post me a photo of the lower right hand corner of the Spindle Motor Circuit Board. It says the Warranty will be voided if removed. Well since General was bought out two years ago and no longer exists. I guess I wouldn't matter. The only other option would be to mount another Spindle with its own separate power supply. Food for thought. But right now I would like it to work as designed, call me old fashioned. lol.

Any help would be muchly appreciated.

Thank you 

Tom


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

I would guess nothing, as the board is consistently well marked for every other installed component. but I may be wrong... is there an indication that a portion of a wire lead from a component is still there? is there a component mounted in those holes from the backside?

it almost appears that the darkened area could have been from a "more violent than usual" fuse blow. was the fuse blown after the failure? was the fuse value changed?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I'm guessing here but I think whatever it is might well be on the bottom side of the board. Ideally someone with this board will respond but otherwise I'd look for a schematic or call the company.


----------



## Upliftingone (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi TimPa Thanks for your reply. The Tec at the Electronics place where I took the board said there was definitely something soldered to the front in the past, and it burned up with extreme prejudice. They told me the Spindle motor was only running on two wires. I wonder if the machine was wired incorrectly from the Factory and that is why the missing part "Diode or whatever" melted so violently. All that was left was tiny bits of burned up debris when I removed the back cover.

Tom


----------



## Upliftingone (Feb 28, 2019)

*40-915 XM1 I-Carver Wiring Mystery?*

Hi. When I sent a picture of the wiring terminal that is above the Router Motor, to the Tec at the Motor Rewind Shop. He was drawn to the picture of the wires not matching up. Green to Green, Red to Red etc. I wonder if the wires are in the wrong positions and that is why the "diode or whatever' burned up so completely on the front of the board, and why the Router Motor was only running on two wires with no torque. So that being said, since General is no longer in business, could someone with a 40-915 XM1 I-Carver please post a picture of the wiring terminal above the Router Motor, the wiring terminal on the top left hand side of the Spindle Circuit Board and the wiring terminal on the lower right hand corner of the Spindle Circuit Board. So I can see what positions a functioning I-Carver's wires are supposed to be in when properly assembled.

The Tec at the Electronics shop said there was something definitely soldered to the front side of the Circuit Board between the two points in the bottom lower right hand corner of the Circuit Board. There was tiny burned up debris under the Circuit board behind the plastic cover when I took it off of the machine. Now it looks like a path where someone has burnt the bridge. Now I need to find out what that "Bridge" was that was soldered between those two points.

Please and Thank you.

Tom


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

can you please offer some info - is the machine new? was it working before? did it ever work for you? did an event occur that would cause a failure? this would help. etc...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 20, 2019)

*ESC (Electronc Speed Controller)*



Upliftingone said:


> Hi. When I sent a picture of the wiring terminal that is above the Router Motor, to the Tec at the Motor Rewind Shop. He was drawn to the picture of the wires not matching up. Green to Green, Red to Red etc. I wonder if the wires are in the wrong positions and that is why the "diode or whatever' burned up so completely on the front of the board, and why the Router Motor was only running on two wires with no torque. So that being said, since General is no longer in business, could someone with a 40-915 XM1 I-Carver please post a picture of the wiring terminal above the Router Motor, the wiring terminal on the top left hand side of the Spindle Circuit Board and the wiring terminal on the lower right hand corner of the Spindle Circuit Board. So I can see what positions a functioning I-Carver's wires are supposed to be in when properly assembled.
> 
> The Tec at the Electronics shop said there was something definitely soldered to the front side of the Circuit Board between the two points in the bottom lower right hand corner of the Circuit Board. There was tiny burned up debris under the Circuit board behind the plastic cover when I took it off of the machine. Now it looks like a path where someone has burnt the bridge. Now I need to find out what that "Bridge" was that was soldered between those two points.
> 
> ...


I think the spindle motor is 3 phase. It looks very much like the setup for the motors I use on a drone quad copter. Switching any 2 wires reverses the motor on my drone. The drone ESC (electronic Speed Controller) takes input like a servo does and the pulse speed determines motor speed. I think the line of box like chips are mosfets. An oscillator sends 3 AC signals to these 120 degrees out of phase to produce a rotary field for the motor. What I think might be different from the drone motor (and I'm not sure) is that the drone has permanent magnets and the spindle might have a coil. ESC's often burn out a Mosfet. Check the Mosfets. How? Ha, good question. ON the ESC's I just feel for a hot one, but we are dealing with higher voltages on this board.. I need help with the controller board, anyone got schematics? Firmware?


----------



## beatnic (Oct 21, 2019)

I didn't have my router info last night when I posted the motor board (as Alex Fraser). I have a 40-915xm1 yet the picture of my motor board looks different. The serial # on my machine is 404000315. I wonder if they had problems and started using a different board? ON your board I think the Mosfets are on the left, 2 for each phase. I'm not positive how to test a Field Effect Transistor, but you might be able to use an ohm meter to check if one is open. A quick Google search (not allowed to post a URL, search "test mosfet")


----------



## AvrilPress (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi...I do not know what machine you have, mine is a techno and in the software for the techno I can place the material any where on the table, zero out the bit with the location and cut the work. If I were you I would get on the phone and talk to my machine makers about it.


----------

